# Molche jetzt tot ?



## Michael der 2. (8. März 2016)

Hallo Leute

Es ist soweit, das Leben draußen erwacht langsam wieder....

Als es vor einigen Tagen stark geregnet hat und etwas Wasser unter der Kellertür durch kam, fand ich plötzlich zwei Bergmolche dicht an den Türschlitz gedrückt sitzen. Die Tür führt raus zu ner Treppe. Die __ Molche hätten also nie die Chance da wieder hoch zu kommen.
Nun sah es für mich so aus, als wären die im Herbst herunter gupurzelt und hätten tatsächlich irgendwie im Keller überwintert. Ist das Möglich ? Der Keller ist älter, also Feuchtigkeit durchaus höher, aber nicht nass in der Regel. Bei tagelangem Starkregen kommt mal Wasser rein, haben aber Bodenabläufe.
Oder sind die Jetzt erwacht und unter der Tür durch. Wenn ich mir den Türschlitz ansehe eher nicht möglich, aber da kann man sich ja schnell verschätzen.

Jedenfalls dachte ich mir, dass ich die nicht da unten lassen kann. Da es nachts aber noch Minusgrade gibt, vor allem jetzt wo eine kleine Kältewälle kam, wollte ich die nicht in die Büsche setzen sondern hab sie direkt zum Teich gebracht. Das Wasser hat ja nachts immer noch Restwärme und der Teich ist ja im Frühling eh das Ziel der Tiere. Nach zwei Tagen hab ich einen im Teich sogar wieder gesichtet. Doch jetzt friert der Teich in der Nacht nochmal zu. Zwar nicht sehr dick aber zumindest optisch flächendeckend. Sind die Molche jetzt ertrunken oder wie soll ich mich beim nächsten Molchbesuch im Keller in dieser Situation verhalten ?
Will ja eigentlich nur das Beste für die Kleinen....


Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (8. März 2016)

Hallo Michael, 
__ Molche suchen sich zum Überwintern dunkle, geschützte Plätze an Land. 
Man findet sie z.B. unter Steinen, in Mauerspalten oder eben auch in Kellerlöchern. 
Im Wasser sind sie eigentlich nur zur Paarung und in ihrer Kindheit - also bis sie 
ihr Kaulquappendasein beendet haben. 

Insofern beim nächsten Mal: 
wenn Du das Gefühl hast, sie können evtl. da, wo sie sind nicht allein wieder raus, 
wäre ideal, einen AUsstieg zu bauen (z.B. mit Steinen), so dass sie selbst entscheiden 
können, wann sie ihr Winterlager verlassen. 

Wenn das nicht geht und Du wie gesagt, nicht weisst, ob sie da alleine raus können, 
dann setze sie einfach raus neben einen Steinhaufen, eine Trockenmauer oder etwas ähnliches, wo sie sich 
Unterschlupf suchen können. 

Zum Wasser wandern sie selbst, wenn es soweit ist. 

Gild genau so für __ Frösche und __ Kröten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (8. März 2016)

Kirstin,
Danke für die Erklärung , ich hätte sie fälschlicherweise auch ins Wasser gesetzt


----------



## Tanny (8. März 2016)

gern geschehen...

Ach ja, eines vielleicht noch: 
wenn Ihr sie raus setzt, wenn es relativ kalt ist, dann gleich unter einen 
Steinhaufen oder in eine Mauerspalte oder so setzen, wo sie gut geschützt sind. 
__ Molche verfallen auch in eine Kältestarre, können also bei zu kalten Temperaturen nicht vor 
Feinden flüchten. 

Hier findet Ihr eine ganz gute Erklärung: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kältestarre

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. März 2016)

Hi

Danke für die Antworten.
Die ganze Sache ist soweit klar. Nur hab ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass es plötzlich wieder so kalt wird und hatte bedenken, ob sie so schnell noch einen neuen Unterschlupf finden. Bzw die Temperatur falsch einschätzen. Im Keller war es ja deutlich wärmer. Werde sie zur Sicherheit das nächste mal in die Büsche setzen. Da sind Totholz und Laub das verrottet und der Bden ist locker. Denke da können sie sich flott eingraben und der natürliche Bioabfall ist ja idr immer paar Grad wärmer. Das sollte ausreichen, hoffe ich zumindest. Besser wäre es, wenn sie garnicht erst den Kelleraufgang runter purzeln könnten.

Jemand ne Idee wie man das realisieren könnte ? Gibt es da Amphibienleisten/zäune o.ä. ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (10. März 2016)

Die Leiste müsste schon so hoch sein, dass Du mit dem Zugang dann auch ein Problem hättest, 
da __ Molche klettern können und __ Frösche hüpfen.

Du könntest aber eine Leiste an der Seite der Treppe einfach nach unten legen, so dass da quasi 
eine Miniauffahrt entsteht - praktisch so, wie bei manchen Treppen die Auffahrt für Rollstuhlfahrer?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## StefanBO (11. März 2016)

Hallo Michael,

keine Sorge, die __ Molche kommen damit gut zurecht. Da sie ja schon ein paar Tage im Teich waren, haben sie sich an die Verhältnisse anpassen können. Man sollte nur größere plötzliche Temperatursprünge vermeiden. Also Amphibien von wärmeren Räumen ins Freie zu setzen, wenn die Temperaturen so niedrig sind, dass sie sofort bzw. nach wenigen Stunden in der Nacht in Kältestarre fallen könnten, bevor sie sich akklimatisieren und einen geeigneten Unterschlupf in der Umgebung finden können.

*Im Winter* bei geringen Wassertemperaturen können Amphibien ihren Sauerstoffbedarf bei Ruhe oder sogar bei geringer Aktivität über die Hautatmung decken. Schaden kann es natürlich trotzdem nicht, eine Stelle offen zu halten. Das klappt bei einstelligen Minusgraden ganz gut mit einfachen, großen (Durchmesser ca. 40 cm) Eisfreihaltern aus Styropor.

Meinen ersten __ Bergmolch habe ich dieses Jahr schon am 31. Januar bei ca. 10°C im und später am Rand des Gabionenhochteichs gesehen. Danach gab es noch öfter nachts Eisschichten, auch aktuell wieder. Und immer mal wieder Molchsichtungen. Die Molche werden selbst "entscheiden", wo sie sich aufhalten wollen. Bisher habe ich immer nur ein oder zwei Männchen gleichzeitig (aber an verschiedenen Stellen in drei getrennten Teichbecken) gesehen, die Weibchen kommen wohl wirklich erst zur Laichzeit ins Wasser.

Vor zwei Wochen war ich an einer anderen Teichanlage in der Nähe, da waren in zwei flachen Gewässern auch schon Teich- und Kammmolche unterwegs, sowie ein Bergmolchmännchen.

Amphibien geraten im Winter auf der Suche nach Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten oft in Kellerräume. Wenn es unbeheizte Bereiche mit ausreichender Luftfeuchtigkeit gibt, kann das gut klappen. In beheizten Räumen würden sie aktiv bleiben und irgendwann wohl verhungern. Größer dürfte die Gefahr sein, bei zu geringer Luftfeuchtigkeit zu vertrocknen. Man kann dann zwar versuchen, so eine "Mumie" locker in feuchte (nicht triefend nasse) Tücher zu wickeln, aber das klappt nur, wenn noch nicht zu viel Zeit vergangen ist

Also: Bei Kellerfund in zu trockenen oder zu warmen Kellern möglichst schnell nach draußen setzen. Bei großen Temperaturunterschieden Zeit zur Akklimatisierung lassen. Wenn es draußen nachts nur knapp über Null Grad sind oder es sogar friert, muss man natürlich warten ...

Ansonsten wurde ja schon genug gesagt. Ein Platz im Totholzbereich an der Hecke ist gut geeignet, da finden die Tiere dann sehr schnell einen geeigneten Unterschlupf auch für leichte Minusgrade.

Nochmal deutlich(er): Ein Verbringen ins nächste Gewässer ist bei Amphibienfunden im Garten/Haus im Herbst (Winter) falsch, da sich die Tiere auf der Suche nach Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten befinden. Sie müssen sich dann also erneut auf den (gefährlichen) Weg machen. Zum Winterende bei Temperaturen über ca. 4°C (nachts) ist es kein Fehler (aber nicht notwendig), die Tiere bei Kellerfunden im eigenen (dazugehörigen) Garten ins oder eventuell besser (Temperaturgewöhnung) ans Wasser zu setzen. Sie kennen sich dort aus und suchen bei Bedarf einen geeigneten Unterschlupf an Land.


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. März 2016)

Hallo Leute

Kann Entwarnung geben. Gestern mit dem Hund noch draußen und als ich in den Teich geleuchtet habe, hab ich einen Molch gesehen. Scheint also, wie Stefan geschrieben hat, irgendwie seinen nötigen Sauerstoff bekommen zu haben. Sehr große Leistung von den kleinen. Das muss man erst mal hinbekommen.
Evtl ist ja irgendwo in der verdorrten Binse eine Stele frei geblieben.

Hier noch ein Foto der zwei

  

Grüße Michael


----------

